# Rocky River



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Made my first steelhead trip this afternoon and tried the Rocky. Went one for three, all on streamers. The people throwing Cleo's and Mepp's were getting a lot of hookups but very few landed. Based on how the hardware hooked fish fought I think several were accidently snagged. It was a mix of fresh run and also some very dark fish. Lot of surface activity between 4:45 and 5:30.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good job Shortdrift. Was also on the Rock this afternoon not fishing just looking. Wonder if you are the guy I saw catching fish. Were you on the lower river? I fished it on wed. afternoon on the way to the lake for eyes. Also went 1 for 3. Man I love those chromers. What an awesome fight. Later.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at the split of West and East. Heard they were doing quite well at the first riffle. Why wer'nt you fishing?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't have any time to fish, had to get to the lanes for league bowling. Just stopped to check the conditions for the following morning. I quess that wasn't you that I saw. Well maybe I will run into you some other time.


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey guys...just started river fishing -- what' s the spinner/plug of choice for steelies? Vermilion River....any luck around Birmingham?


----------



## Two (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Norm H, Welcome to OGF!! A buddy and I been fishing Birmingham for awhile and I havent got any. I got one down river closer to Vermilion 10/?. Charleez Spiners are working great!!! Go up to Dave's Baitshop. Dave or Charlie will hook ya up. Maybe we'll see ya down by the river.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Two:
Welcome to OGF. Glad to see you joined. We hope you enjoy the site and become a regular visitor here.


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Two for the welcome. I fished for years and got away from it until recently....really "hooked" on steelhead fishing...it's close and fun. Hope to get some more trips in during this fall and winter...been to Birmingham, Mill Hollow and at the mouth of the Vermilion, just south of the tracks...the public boat ramp. No luck so far, but going to keep going back. Hopefully there will be more water downstream in the future.....


----------



## Two (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Dale!! Thanks for the welcome also!! Bait Dave turned me onto this site and I have been learning alot!! 


Norm H : Your fishing in my back yard it sounds like ?!? LoL I live in Birmingham off 60. If you ever get a sec stop up at the bait shop (Dave's Bait in vermilion) and I'm sure Dave or Charlie or my self ( them 2, I'm a nebiew at this. Ha Ha Ha ) will help ya out and make ya feel welcome. They sure have for me. 


See ya on the river!


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Two--will do! I'm originally from B.Hts. Live in Ashland now, so familiar with the area....easy run from here.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

i imagine the conditions up there are pretty bad for fishing. With no rain in the forecast this week, I bet the fish will be extremely skiddish. - did anyone do any good this past weekend?


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Did well on Sunday. We trolled up 4 of them. Biggest 27". The river is low & clear, but the fish are there.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

I have to say that I was down there sunday with a friend of mine and i did not see one fish nor one fish caught, strange. I dont think the run is in yet. Even the other fishermen that were down there said they didnt see any fish or any fish caught. I do think a few of them are there, i did see a few people gathered in a few spots. Guess we need that BIG rain.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

My dad and I fished the Grand Saturday and Sunday mornings. We got 8 between us over the two days. All of the fish were between 26 and 29 inches. The water low and clear.

Joel


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

rain rain rain... OK but after the statewide youth deer gun hunt


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Is anyone having any luck in the Vermilion? Water level is up, pools near Mill Hollow look like they're holding some....anyone been there?


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

what is it looking like been trying to talk my dad into going but he said he is really the summer kind of fishermen


----------



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

many are being caught from the marina on down in specific spots. you never know where they are hitting best and i dont reveal locations, due to the overcrowding down there as it is. check it out for yourselves, but tons were being nailed on sunday during our tourney in one specific spot. hope to see you all fishing pete's (l&d tackle) tourney this sat if you can make it. prizes are great this year and big fish get's free mount. only downfall is it's not catch and release. but you cant keep or check in anything under some certain inches. i will post the info in the tourney section if i can today. will be fun.

oh and they are mainly being taken on black jig and maggot in this spot i am talking about. pm me if you want more info. and vermillion is really slow this year, big time. best places to fish for steelie is probably the grand. i say that because of the crowds. the rock and chagrin and easy access, but too many people. people snagging left and right too! totally not cool! water levels are high, so watch it wading anglers. water is clear and trout are spooking easily. try to use a light float, preferably balsa or a clear lighting float when fishing in smaller rips and pools. snags are PLENTIFUL in the rock this year and it's not worth spending too much money on tackle. 

mat


----------

